# onions=headaches???



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

Does anyone know what is in onions that might give me headaches? Cilantro does it too.









I eats LOTS of spicey stuff like tabasco, hot red pepper flakes, garlic etc. and I'm fine, but when I eat onions I get an awful headache, help anyone??


----------



## toraji (Apr 3, 2003)

some people are allergic to onions. Check out
http://allergies.about.com/library/uc/uc-onions.htm


----------

